# TLS bei mail benutzen



## Fragender (23. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zum Mail versenden und zwar funktioniert folgender code bei einem GMX smtp server

```
Transport transport  = new SMTPSSLTransport(session, new URLName("smtp","mail.gmx.net", 465, null,
	    "mail@gmx.de",
	    "Passwort"));
```
ich weiß dass der Hotmail smpt server port 25 benutzt (GMX 465). Aber da ich von Eclipse auch wenn ich den port ändere
eine Exception bekomme nehme ich an dass es daran liegt, dass Hotmail TLS (GMX SSL) benutzt.
Wie kann ich dass ändern?

Danke schon mal


----------



## musiKk (23. Mrz 2010)

Ich dachte eigentlich, GMX nutzt auch TLS. Jedenfalls entsprechend den Einstellungen meines Mail-Clients.
Ansonsten halt das übliche (auch wenn ich da wahrscheinlich gleich wieder aussteige): Exception posten usw...


----------



## Fragender (24. Mrz 2010)

hier die exception:


> javax.mail.MessagingException: Could not connect to SMTP host: smtp.live.com, port: 25;
> nested exception is:
> javax.net.ssl.SSLException: Unrecognized SSL message, plaintext connection?


----------

